# Mackógyüjtők fóruma



## bmedve (2015 Május 24)

Hello Mindenkinek!


Mackógyüjtőket keresek a topicba, jó értelemben vett "őrülteket" ahol megoszthatjuk kedvenceink fényképét, beszerzését, tulajdonságait.
A gyüjteményem kb. 90 darabos, a legnagyobb mackóm 130 cm, a legkisebb 3 cm, a legöregebb mackóm pedig 64 éves

 
A képen kedvenc medvém, aki szereti a barnasört


----------



## Melitta (2015 Június 30)

Az arveresunkon sok aranyos maci var gazdara.

http://canadahun.com/forums/arveres/


----------



## CathlenKata (2015 Június 30)

Nekünk is sok macink van , de én is készítek, csak mind elmászik valakihez. A legutóbbi pl egy üzletbe ment.


----------



## Melitta (2015 Július 1)

Klasz kis maci ugyes vagy, hogy ilyent tudsz csinalni.


----------



## CathlenKata (2015 Július 1)

Melitta írta:


> Klasz kis maci ugyes vagy, hogy ilyent tudsz csinalni.



Köszönöm szépen! Szeretem az amigurumi horgolást is ( a többi hobbim mellett )
De a plüssmaci gyűjteményünk is tetemes. Bár azt a fiam gyűjti, de én tartom karban öket.


----------



## PolaiAndi (2017 Május 20)

Sziasztok!'Én a koala macikat gyűjtöm . Szám szerint nem tudom mennyi van, de nagyon sok. A kedvenc állatom


----------

